# NFAA 4 Spot Face?



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Wasn't the NFAA Blue & White 5 spot face originally a 4 spot?


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Been around since 69 & I don't remember a 4 spot NFAA target.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

EPLC said:


> Wasn't the NFAA Blue & White 5 spot face originally a 4 spot?


You are absolutely correct. 
Yes, there was initially a 4-spot NFAA blue face when they first went to a multi-spot indoor target face with an X-ring in it. Sometime around 1977 or so, and short-lived. They called it the "NFAA Championship Target Face." 15 ends of 4 arrows per end. However, this target face was NEVER used for any NFAA Indoor National competitions. It was quickly replaced with the 5-spot face. They finally deleted the "Championship Round" and target in 2007, some 30 years after its inception.

Here is a link to an article and a photo of the 4-spot target face: (_Archery _Magazine, October/November, 2007)
http://issuu.com/nfaausa/docs/oct__nov_2007/24

field14 (Tom D.)


----------

